# British Maths Teacher looking for a maths teaching job in USA



## CEJ (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a qualified maths teacher with over 6 years of teaching experience in inner London schools. Any suggestions on how to find a teaching job in America? Preferably, Michigan is the state I'm interested in as my boyfriend lives there. 

I've seen few jobs there, however it requires a valid state of Michigan teaching license. How can oversea teachers get one? 

Thanks
Chioma


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MDE - Teacher Certification

Please consider that public schools do not sponsor visas. A few did in the past but only through specific recruiting firms. I cannot tell you if Michigan was one of them.


----------



## CEJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you, I would look into that.


----------

